# Tree Frog advice please



## Ariella26 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. I would really appreciate some advice please. I am hoping to get a tree frog and have been doing a bit of research. 
I have been given a brand new unused terranium by a friend who had it as an unwanted gift (I know - I'm very lucky!). It's an exo-terra 30x30x45.
I would like to use it for a tree frog and have done a little research and like whites (though I can see they grow to about 5'' but live longer) or USA or European Greens (smaller but don't live as long). 

1) Would these frogs be okay in this terranium? Could I have a pair?

I will buy vines, a variety of plastic and silk plants, coco brick, hygrometer, thermometer, nutrobol, a faunarium to put my frogs in when cleaning the terranium and also a cricket pen to keep their food in.

2) What bowl do you recommend I get for their water?
Do I need to use water treatment or can I use rainwater, cooled boiled water or water that has been left to stand for 24 hours?

3)There is a compact top on the terranium but I don't know what sort of bulb to put in it.

4) What size/make heatmat should I get and should I have it on all the time or just put it on when the temperature dips?

5) For humidity should I spray the dechlorinated water 2-3 times a week for either of these frogs or do they need more humidity?

6) How many crickets do I feed to the frogs at a time? I've read to feed daily when the frogs are small and then every other day when they get bigger. 

Please feel free to correct me and offer any advice. I'd be REALLY grateful. Thank you.


----------



## ButterflyLordette (May 17, 2013)

First of all congrats on getting a terrarium so cheaply! I wish i had a friend with unused gifts  
1) The tank is good for tree frogs as it is taller than wide or deep and I'd think for the first few years would suit a pair nicely, but perhaps would need an upgrade as they get bigger. 
2) The dish should be large enough for the frogs to soak in if they need to and the water needs to be dechlorinated, such as spring water which is quite cheap from any shop but should be shallow as these frogs aren't necessarily good swimmers.
3 + 4) I think you can choose whether to use a heat mat or a bulb for tree frogs but i may be wrong. The bulb should be a nocturnal heat lamp and probably no larger than 15 watts, the heat mat should cover one end of the enclosure and not situated in the middle so they can choose the hot or cold area. Night time should drop a few degrees from the usual of around 20-25C. Tree frogs are nocturnal so you do not need any other special lighting.
5) The frogs generally need to be misted once a day with dechlorinated water, the misting should be done in the morning to prevent bacteria from building up.
6)The frogs will need small insects (big enough to fit in their mouths) such as crickets which should be coated with calcium supplements etc. You are correct that smaller frogs need to be fed daily whereas larger can be fed every other day. If you notice the frog is getting obese though cut down on the feedings.
Hope this helps but keep looking into it as I may be wrong in some parts! : victory:


----------



## Ariella26 (Sep 7, 2012)

ButterflyLordette said:


> First of all congrats on getting a terrarium so cheaply! I wish i had a friend with unused gifts
> 1) The tank is good for tree frogs as it is taller than wide or deep and I'd think for the first few years would suit a pair nicely, but perhaps would need an upgrade as they get bigger.
> 2) The dish should be large enough for the frogs to soak in if they need to and the water needs to be dechlorinated, such as spring water which is quite cheap from any shop but should be shallow as these frogs aren't necessarily good swimmers.
> 3 + 4) I think you can choose whether to use a heat mat or a bulb for tree frogs but i may be wrong. The bulb should be a nocturnal heat lamp and probably no larger than 15 watts, the heat mat should cover one end of the enclosure and not situated in the middle so they can choose the hot or cold area. Night time should drop a few degrees from the usual of around 20-25C. Tree frogs are nocturnal so you do not need any other special lighting.
> ...


Thank you so much for responding. I've spoken to a couple of exotic shops today and they've recommended American Green tree frogs for the terranium. 
I'm just a bit confused on the heatmat as I've never used one before.  I assume the heatmat is stuck onto the outside of the terranium and not inside? I'm a bit confused as I saw a rainforest heatmat for humid rather than dry desert terraniums, which made me think they go inside the terranium. Can anyone clear that one up for me please and any recommendations for a heatmat for a 30x30x45 cm terranium would be wonderful.  
Thanks so much.


----------



## ButterflyLordette (May 17, 2013)

Ariella26 said:


> Thank you so much for responding. I've spoken to a couple of exotic shops today and they've recommended American Green tree frogs for the terranium.
> I'm just a bit confused on the heatmat as I've never used one before.  I assume the heatmat is stuck onto the outside of the terranium and not inside? I'm a bit confused as I saw a rainforest heatmat for humid rather than dry desert terraniums, which made me think they go inside the terranium. Can anyone clear that one up for me please and any recommendations for a heatmat for a 30x30x45 cm terranium would be wonderful.
> Thanks so much.


Heatmat is on the inside for a wooden terrarium but for glass can be either i think, though I'd go outside  You can put a rock on it as well so there's a kind of "basking area" for the frogs. The mat should cover no more than half the bottom of the terrarium : victory:


----------



## Ariella26 (Sep 7, 2012)

ButterflyLordette said:


> Heatmat is on the inside for a wooden terrarium but for glass can be either i think, though I'd go outside  You can put a rock on it as well so there's a kind of "basking area" for the frogs. The mat should cover no more than half the bottom of the terrarium : victory:


Thanks for responding again. I think the outside of the glass sounds right. You've been so helpful. :notworthy:

If anyone who keeps American tree frogs sees this and can offer any advice I'd be grateful.
Also are there breeders you can buy directly from or do they need to be bought from exotics shops?


----------



## Tappers (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep and breed Grey tree frogs and these live out year-round in an unheated animal room. They're hardy and can in theory freeze solid and survive. They're a bit less active than the greens which I think would be a bit cramped in your viv. Greys wouldn't need any heating but I think what you really should be looking at are Reed frogs - brilliant, tiny and in real need of people to produce captive-bred animals.


----------



## Ariella26 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tappers said:


> I keep and breed Grey tree frogs and these live out year-round in an unheated animal room. They're hardy and can in theory freeze solid and survive. They're a bit less active than the greens which I think would be a bit cramped in your viv. Greys wouldn't need any heating but I think what you really should be looking at are Reed frogs - brilliant, tiny and in real need of people to produce captive-bred animals.


Thanks for that advice. I can't find any stockists of reed frogs anywhere. They sound amazing though and I've had a quick google of them and read up on caresheets.

Do your greys not require any heating at all even in winter? presumably you have a lamp to light up the terranium a little? 
I'd appreciate any info on the greys - size, price, etc. 
Thanks for responding.


----------



## Tappers (Jan 22, 2008)

Reeds are a bit tricky to source as you need to find a good source of WC animals. I'd suggest using the search facility on the forum. 

The greys have no heating at all but this time of year they reach the high 20's thanks to a bit of sunshine and insulation. Mine are Hyla chryoscelis and hibernate through the cold weather. They're happy frost-free if they're in good shape going into winter. My female measures around 4cm svl and the male is a tad smaller. If the recently laid eggs hatch, I'll have some CB froglets available in a couple of months. If not, these are never expensive animals but you may struggle to avoid mixing the two look alike species.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

ButterflyLordette said:


> Heatmat is on the inside for a wooden terrarium but for glass can be either i think, though I'd go outside  You can put a rock on it as well so there's a kind of "basking area" for the frogs. The mat should cover no more than half the bottom of the terrarium : victory:


I personally wouldn't put a heat mat inside of a viv/terrarium, especially when it involves amphibians! Apart from the issues regarding the mat dessicating the frog, there's the consideration of water meeting electricity...

I haven't kept reed frogs but the name suggests that they live near ponds or swamps; not a great environment/heat mat combo.

Only experience with tree frogs I have is the old White's and I keep mine in a pentagonal aquarium on top of a heated viv. The glass retains warmth and humidity and it sits to the side of the lamps inside the viv, thus keeping the frog warm without risking any spillage and fire hazards. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Tappers (Jan 22, 2008)

You could fix a heat mat to the outside glass if you needed to and tree frogs can use a vertical site with no problems. Personally I think that a compact lamp (2% uvb) above the viv should provide what little background heat you need in a heated room. 

Research the climate of the species you choose and don't be afraid to mimic seasonal swings in temperature. Lots of American species for example have been hard to breed in the past due to a lack of a winter rest period.


----------

